

Show HN: Travelistly TV – Non-Stop Travel Videos - peachananr
http://www.travelistly.com/tv

======
quaz3l
This idea of having a website as a sort of "TV Channel" is actually pretty
cool. Another example of this (though a like bit more noisy) is
[http://nickreboot.com](http://nickreboot.com)

~~~
peachananr
Thank you!

------
caio1982
I wish I could play this playlist on YouTube though, as my TV won't let me
load this site :-(

Congrats for this, it's superb and really well done. Loved all the videos I
watched!

~~~
peachananr
Thank you for the comment! My intention was to create a TV experience from a
website. :) Although, the content is a mixed of Youtube and Vimeo so another
solution to your problem maybe needed.

------
sebkomianos
Travelistly is an interesting idea on its whole.

~~~
peachananr
Thank you! Glad you like the idea. :)

